# Albion One Trailer competition (my composition)



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 2, 2018)

I've made a typical trailer style track. First time scoring to picture and first time using sonarworks headphone calibration to mix.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 2, 2018)

Sounds very pro to me. I'd have thought it was the proper soundtrack if I'd watched the trailer independently of your post.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 2, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Sounds very pro to me. I'd have thought it was the proper soundtrack if I'd watched the trailer independently of your post.



Cheers mate. Encouraging words.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 2, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Sounds very pro to me. I'd have thought it was the proper soundtrack if I'd watched the trailer independently of your post.



Same here!

Very pro.

Where did you manage to download the video?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 2, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Same here!
> 
> Very pro.
> 
> Where did you manage to download the video?



Thanks.

You can download the video from the Spitfire website. I found it in their Christmas blog.


----------



## Harry (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice track, sounds balanced - did you use only the headphones with Sonarworks to mix?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Harry said:


> Nice track, sounds balanced - did you use only the headphones with Sonarworks to mix?



Thanks.

Pretty much just with headphones. I did reference it through my monitors, but all the work was done on headphones.


----------



## Harry (Jan 3, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Pretty much just with headphones. I did reference it through my monitors, but all the work was done on headphones.


So did the Sonarworks do a good job - I mean, did you need to edit any levels after mixing through them? I have used it before with my AKG702s, but still need to change bass levels particulalry after checking on monitors. I have an old version of the software, maybe the newer version is better.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Haven’t tried it on my 702’s so couldn’t say. 

I almost exclusively use dt770’s as out of all the headphones I’ve used, they seem to give the most balanced response to my ears. 

So from that sense I’m already half way there. Sonarworks just takes me the rest of the way. 

Saying that though, my biggest problem with mixing has always been getting the bass right and so I’m always very careful with bass mixing (lots of high passing on all but a couple of instruments and a dedicated sine wave sub bass underpinning them).


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds great! Really like the percussion. Is this all Albion ONE?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Anders Bru said:


> Sounds great! Really like the percussion. Is this all Albion ONE?




Thanks.

No, the Brass is Cinebrass and the percussion is layered with damages Armageddon ensemble and some trailer hits/woosh bangs from Gravity (oh and the sub bass is from exs 24).


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Probably would have done it all in Albion One if they had a dedicated French horn patch (as the low brass is pretty good).


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 3, 2018)

Your production has improved a lot since I last listened to your stuff.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Your production has improved a lot since I last listened to your stuff.



Cheers mate. Very encouraging to hear that!


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 3, 2018)

It's nice but strings spiccato is a bit robotic and last impact/braam would be better if you could synch it to spitfire audio logo.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> It's nice but strings spiccato is a bit robotic and last impact/braam would be better if you could synch it to spitfire audio logo.




Thanks for the feedback. I didn't really do any tempo changes and my main concern was syncing the first Braam with the eye image. 

Can't say I noticed the spiccatos sounding robotic. I did quantise them but I left the velocities pretty loose and the library has round robins. But it's something I will bear in mind for the future.


----------



## mac (Jan 3, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Here is my AlbionOne Rescored trailer:




Way to wade in on someone else's thread!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 3, 2018)

mac said:


> Way to wade in on someone else's thread!


OOps...

Sorry did not know that it was not ok to post here, I will delete it


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Lol, wouldn’t bother me.


----------



## mac (Jan 3, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> OOps...
> 
> Sorry did not know that it was not ok to post here, I will delete it



My post was just a bit of fun, but good on ya anyway. Both yours and @Puzzlefactory's tracks sound great btw. The hit points in particular are well done on Puzzles.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

mac said:


> My post was just a bit of fun, but good on ya anyway. Both yours and @Puzzlefactory's tracks sound great btw. The hit points in particular are well done on Puzzles.



To be honest that’s a fluke. I just set the tempo to 126 so the eye image landed at the beginning of bar 13 and everything else just kind of fell into place.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 3, 2018)

i was under the impression you had to exclusively use Albion One's library to do this
either way, this is stellar! great job Puzzle, and i agree with another comment that your production has definitely improved... big time!


----------



## Harry (Jan 3, 2018)

johnbusbymusic said:


> i was under the impression you had to exclusively use Albion One's library to do this
> either way, this is stellar! great job Puzzle, and i agree with another comment that your production has definitely improved... big time!


Actually the opposite. Use any libraries. But the prize is Albion One.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 3, 2018)

Harry said:


> Actually the opposite. Use any libraries. But the prize is Albion One.


yea i put the "pid" in stupid lol
i didn't realize the prize is Albion One


----------



## mac (Jan 3, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> To be honest that’s a fluke. I just set the tempo to 126 so the eye image landed at the beginning of bar 13 and everything else just kind of fell into place.



Sometimes you win!


----------



## storyteller (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice! Good job on this one. I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2018)

I hope someday I will understand "sonarworks headphone calibration to mix." Well done!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 5, 2018)

Daniel said:


> I hope someday I will understand "sonarworks headphone calibration to mix." Well done!



It’s a piece of software that “calibrates” your headphones to produce a flat response when monitoring with them. 

The idea being that a mix you make using them will be comparible to a mix on monitors in a treated room.


----------



## Harry (Jan 6, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No, the Brass is Cinebrass and the percussion is layered with damages Armageddon ensemble and some trailer hits/woosh bangs from Gravity (oh and the sub bass is from exs 24).


Did I understand this right that the percussion is Albion One ... Or did you miss a word out above? It certainly sounds good.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 6, 2018)

Percussion is Albion One and Damage layered together. (Trailer hits, Wooshbangs and sub hits are Gravity).


----------



## MichaelM (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> It’s a piece of software that “calibrates” your headphones to produce a flat response when monitoring with them.
> 
> The idea being that a mix you make using them will be comparible to a mix on monitors in a treated room.



Thank you. Someday I will check it out.


----------

